# Persian, Ragdoll, or Birman



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I was just wondering what breed is a bit more favorable in your opinion. I know it varies and depends on what you want, and not every cat will be the same but is there anything negative or really positive with a certain breed?

I want a pretty cuddly, friendly cat and I think I like the Ragdoll or Birman b/c you don't have to brush it often and their hair doesn't get mats. On the other hand, I like the doll faced persian b/c they don't have the super dark faces....don't get me wrong, I like them all but I like the color more faded in than just white with a black face. 

Which breed would you pick :?:

And what is the difference between the seal points and blue points besides the coloring :?:


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

Have a look in the gallery and you'll see piccies of my blue bi-colour ragdoll kitten.
Persians are cats you have to groom at least once a day, and are relatively self-dependent.
Birmans only come in colourpoint or mitted. Colourpoint cats have coloured faces and paws, and don't actually have any white, the rest of their bodies are a very light variation on the point colour. Mitted cats have white chins, front white mittens and back boots. They like attention and like to follow their owners around a lot. They can spend quite a few hours alone, although if you are going to be out all day every day you should get more than one as they get lonely. A birman has a rounder head and eyes than ragdolls.

Ragdolls are the ones I know most about  They come in 3 coat patterns, colourpoint, mitted and bi-colour. The colourpoint and mitted patterns are the same as Birmans, but the bi-colours have a white inverted V on their face and quite a lot of their bodies are white. 
Ragdolls CONSTANTLY need to be around their owners and love attention. They flop over in your arms, which is an amazing thing when you're cuddling them, although can be scary if they are sleeping and breathing lightly!!!
They are sooo laid back - my kitten is currently cleaning himself in my lap while cuddling at the same time  He has also been great if I have a bunch of friends round - just wants attention from everyone. 
They need attention though, you either need to be around a LOT or need to get a second one. 
Ragdolls are quite active as kittens and still relatively active as adults. A lot of them are big purring lap cats (my Jack included). You do need to groom them quite frequently, as they shed quite a bit in spring/summer and they can get matts if you don't groom them at all.
Ragdolls grow larger than Birmans, and I think have slightly longer coats.

Which you get really depends on your circumstances. If you have a lot of time and attention to give then by all means get a Ragdoll or a Birman. Have a look at bi-colour cats and see what you think of those, although I think mitted cats are just soooo beautiful!
You can also get lynx point cats (not so sure about Birmans, but definately Ragdolls), which have the colour broken up on the face in a tabby pattern. 

I love my Ragdoll and wouldn't trade him for anything, but obviously the breed isn't for everyone. I considered Birmans and Ragdolls, but the Ragdoll breeder was the one with kittens at the right time 

EDIT: seal and blue are just colour names. Other Ragdoll colours are lilac (dilute blue), chocolate (dilute seal), red and cream (dilute red), although these colours are more common in some places than others.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Thank you very much for that information. I looked those up and I love the Blue Lynx mitted ragdolls, they're soooo pretty. Gosh but they sure can get expensive though.......

I will hint this to my bf k.....but we can't get any more cats until we get a house which may not be for awhile but at least by then I will know what I want. :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Kim!

Here is a link to some pictures on my site. The first two pictures are my GF's doll-faced Persian. The two below it are of my Angel, with a typical, Persian flat-face. Here is the URL - http://www.aztech.ws/photo_album.0.html.0.html

The people that show and breed Persians find the doll-faces undesireable, since they are always seeking to further the breed's flat face. I've seen them called "hose noses" in another forum, believe it or not. The one thing that I have noticed is that my Angel has a lot more eye drainage that the doll-face. I think they are both pretty kitties.

Rag dolls are dolls, I will have to admit. That would have probably been my second choice, had I not let Angel adopt me. 

I will make you the same offer I always extend to ForJazz - if you want another kitty and you only have room for two, I would be willing to take Twinkie off your hands. =_

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Mike said:


> I will make you the same offer I always extend to ForJazz - if you want another kitty and you only have room for two, I would be willing to take Twinkie off your hands. =_


Hehe well thanks but no thanks....or shall I quote ForJazz...No 8) 

Both of your Persian cats are sooo pretty. I remember my bf's coworker had a white persian and always went to work with a shirt full of hair everyday no matter what he wore, but I guess that is the price you pay.


----------

